# GTR34: VSPEC/VSPEC II/NUR/M SPEC/ e.t.c What's the difference?



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey guys this is my first thread and i'm really sorry if this has been asked already, but i haven't seen it anywhere. About GTR34's: How many versions are there on gt34's? I mean VSPEC/VSPECII/NUR/MSPEC/Z TUNE e.t.c. I'm not sure if there are more to that! But what's the difference in exterior or interior or the engine? Can anyone please help me because i'm looking to buy a GTR34 and i'm not sure which version i should buy because i don't know the differences! Except ZTune of course which is impossible to buy!!


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Since your a member of GTROC i`ll answer, but please use the search, its free:thumbsup:
The 34`s where built between 1999 - 2002. 
The Vspec has an active limited slip diff. 
Vspec II has a carbon fibre bonnet with NACA duct. larger rear discs and black cloth trim.
2001 the Mspec was released, softer ripple control dampers, and the first Japanese R34 to come with leather trim.
During this time there were also a couple of homologation specials, Vspec NI & Vspec II NI built to allow the car to race in the Japanese Super Endurance Races. They were partially stripped down. No climate control or rear wiper?washer. They had the NI race engine fitted.
Finally the Vspec II Nur (750) and the Mspec Nurs(250) had Nur engines, 300kph speedo and gold vin plate.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Sorry mate missed that one. Thank you very much for your info and really sorry about thaT


----------

